# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Xu hướng ngành CNTT hiện nay có phải là lập trình di động và thiết kế đồ hoạ không ạ?

## thangvigreenland

Ace cho em hỏi chút ạ. Em đang định xin vào học bên CNTT bên FPT Polytechnic, nhưng chưa biết chọn ngành nào cho phù hợp. Nhà em cũng không khá giả gì nên em muốn chọn ngành cho thật chuẩn để xứng với tiền học phí bỏ ra ạ.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## xuanninh164

*Trả lời: Xu hướng ngành CNTT hiện nay có phải là lập trình di động và thiết kế đồ hoạ không ạ?*

Cả hai ngành này đều hot em nhé. Hiện nay lượng người sử dụng smartphone có xu hướng áp đảo và không ngừng tăng, nên ngành Lập trình di động đang rất hot. Còn Thiết kế đồ hoạ thì không thiếu việc làm đâu em, học 3D nhiều vào, xin đâu cũng được, miễn tay nghề khá chút.

----------


## martinivu

*Trả lời: Xu hướng ngành CNTT hiện nay có phải là lập trình di động và thiết kế đồ hoạ không ạ?*

Học Lập trình di động đi, ngành này mới và hot nè. FPT Polytechnic nghe nói là trường tiên phong trong lĩnh vực này thì phải.

----------


## demchauau1

*Trả lời: Xu hướng ngành CNTT hiện nay có phải là lập trình di động và thiết kế đồ hoạ không ạ?*

Vậy chẳng lẽ học cả hai?:emlaugh:

----------


## fire_diamond1987

*Trả lời: Xu hướng ngành CNTT hiện nay có phải là lập trình di động và thiết kế đồ hoạ không ạ?*

Ờ, nếu em cân được thì quất cả 2 đi. Xin học song song hai văn bằng ấy. FPT Polytechnic khuyến khích sinh viên học được thì cứ học mà, ra trường một phát hai nghề, lo gì không xin được việc?

----------


## thaonguyen0494

*Trả lời: Xu hướng ngành CNTT hiện nay có phải là lập trình di động và thiết kế đồ hoạ không ạ?*

Cả 2 ngành đều hot, nhưng nếu nói về độ mới thì Lập trình di động mới hơn, nhưng cũng khó hơn nhé. Giờ toàn dùng smartphone thôi.

----------


## ViệtNet

Mình nghĩ điều đầu tiên bạn cần vẫn là đam mê, ngành nào cũng có lợi thế riêng của nó, như mình trước đây cũng hoang mang như bạn, phân vân ko biết học gì, học ở đâu, bắt đầu từ đâu vì mình là lính mới, sau đc đứa bạn giới thiệu snag bên imic chỗ hqv, đc các thầy định hướng cho mình với đam mê của mình mình qđ chọn lập trình di động và bắt đầu từ ngôn ngữ lập trình java. bây giờ thì mình đã đi làm về android, cv nói chung tạm ổn,cảm ơn imic. vì khi học ở đây mình đc làm việc trên dự án thực tế rất nhiều, nên lúc đi pv ko bị bỡ ngỡ

----------

